# How much does a plunger help in barebow shooting?



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

If you're going to just shoot 3 under and 3D distances then most can do without.

Stringwalking or shooting Field/Target distances then a Plunger will be an invaluable tool.


----------



## Roof_Korean (Dec 19, 2018)

I didnt notice much of an accuracy difference, but it helps with tuning a lot.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

You may want to define what "barebow" means to you. Are you talking a bow in the backyard without sights, or World Archery barebow?


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

Stephen Morley said:


> If you're going to just shoot 3 under and 3D distances then most can do without.
> 
> Stringwalking or shooting Field/Target distances then a Plunger will be an invaluable tool.


How about split finger? That's my preferred style.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

Roof_Korean said:


> I didnt notice much of an accuracy difference, but it helps with tuning a lot.


So, it's unnecessary on a well-tuned bow?


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> You may want to define what "barebow" means to you. Are you talking a bow in the backyard without sights, or World Archery barebow?


My definition of barebow is what I described in my OP. If I have to be a little more specific, I won't be using a clicker. 

Are you saying a plunger is not allowed in certain barebow competitions? If so, I'll just forget about that.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I still don't know what you mean by "barebow". All I see is you're using no sights and no stabilizer. How about weights? You're shooting split finger. Does that mean you're more "traditional"?

What kind of bow are you shooting? The fellow on the left is shooting barebow; the gal on the right is shooting barebow.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> I still don't know what you mean by "barebow". All I see is you're using no sights and no stabilizer. How about weights? You're shooting split finger. Does that mean you're more "traditional"?
> 
> What kind of bow are you shooting? The fellow on the left is shooting barebow; the gal on the right is shooting barebow.
> 
> View attachment 6900585


Are you saying I only need a plunger if there are weights attached to my bow (like the archer on the left side of the pic)? If so, would you mind explaining the science behind that? 

I'm shooting with a Samick Discovery (metal ILF riser) hunting bow. The only "accessory" attached on it is a plastic elevated arrow rest.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

A *properly set up* plunger and rest will definitely help with accuracy. Makes for easier tuning, allows you to adjust your left/right impact point so you can aim the arrow point directly in line with the target, and compensates for small shooting errors. This is why EVERY Olympic target shooter uses them, and most if not all competition barebow shooters.

HOWEVER, it’s of little use if you don’t know how to set it up properly. Just sticking one on your bow will not automatically help.


----------



## creidv (Sep 21, 2008)

I thought a plunger helped correct finger input, thereby improving accuracy. Using one puts you into a different class from “traditional”, at least in our tournaments out here.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

creidv said:


> I thought a plunger helped correct finger input, thereby improving accuracy. Using one puts you into a different class from “traditional”, at least in our tournaments out here.


Is that what Jim Castro was trying to imply on the above posts? Competitors with plungers are separate class from the ones without? This is getting more interesting to me.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> I still don't know what you mean by "barebow". All I see is you're using no sights and no stabilizer. How about weights? You're shooting split finger. Does that mean you're more "traditional"?
> 
> What kind of bow are you shooting? The fellow on the left is shooting barebow; the gal on the right is shooting barebow.
> 
> View attachment 6900585


The difference I see between the two pictures is the left is barebow the right is what I would call traditional- the latter shooting off the shelf and no plunger needed. On the left a plunger does help counter the effects of a finger release- the arrow torquing into the riser and it softens that movment helping the arrow to fly straighter. As previously mentioned by other posters you really need to tune the plunger spring- which is rather easy to do the get the max benefit out of it. If the OP shoots "Trad"- off the shelf -then no plunger needed and you just deal with arrow dynamic spine as part of the aiming process. I am more accurate with my barebow than my trad bow tho not by a whole lot at 30yd or less. As distances increase the differences become greater. On any bow that I shoot off a rest (not shelf) I prefer to have a plungers.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

lameduck said:


> Are you saying I only need a plunger if there are weights attached to my bow (like the archer on the left side of the pic)? If so, would you mind explaining the science behind that?
> 
> I'm shooting with a Samick Discovery (metal ILF riser) hunting bow. The only "accessory" attached on it is a plastic elevated arrow rest.


Weights have nothing to do with it it is whether you shoot off an arrow rest or not, if your plastic elevated rest has a flipper on it -it does have a kind of a plunger. Whether you add a plunger to your set up or not is up to you, with a wire rest I definitely thing it is worth it, off a plastic elevated rest ??? I don't know if it would make much difference or not. If you are using your bow primarily for hunting there is a good rule to think about- what isn't there can't be broken or lost-- so I would just stick with the arrow rest you have and learn to get good at hitting small groups at 25 yds or less. If you want to compete then a wire rest and plunger may make some differences in your score.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

When I was shooting FITA target I would make final adjustments during warm up to put my arrows on the center line of the target. This allowed me to correct for day to day variations in my form.

When you are shooting 90 and 70 meters, these variations can translated into a large deviation at the target. I used to do the same indoors at 18 meters. I can move an arrow 4 inches with a plunger adjustment.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

A well setup rest and plunger definitely makes a difference which becomes greater as distance increases.

However technique will have far greater impact and especially using split finger will be a serious impediment to shooting accurately.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

If you string walk (put your string fingers in different positions on the string so that the point of the arrow becomes sight that you put on top of your desired POI), the tune of the bow changes with different crawls, so having a plunger that is adjustable allows you to compensate to a degree with different crawls.

It sounds like you're not doing this.

In that case, a plunger can be of benefit in that it allows you to adjust the tune of the bow with one more set of variables you can control (relative center shot and stiffness of plunger), but it isn't nearly as advantageous. I have one, a very primitive 'shorty' plunger designed for hunting, and I like it, because it is very convenient for finding tune, and maybe it might be a little more forgiving, as it provides a small degree of 'suspension' of sorts while the front of the arrow is being repelled laterally away from the riser, but I can't say that I've noticed a significant accuracy improvement. I'd put it into the 'maybe' folder. Then again, I would not consider myself an uber precision shooter, so my own limitations may simply mask the benefit.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

I notice my groups are strung more horizontal when I shoot my wooden recurve off the shelf when compared to my Barebow setup ILF with plunger, rest and weights. I suspect the plunger makes the bow a little more forgiving of an inconsistant release. Some weight below the grip helps keep the bow settled and you don't have to grip with your bow hand.


----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

An elevated rest and a plunger will give you the opportunity to make adjustments (with properly spined arrows) and maybe some point weight adjustments to get bare shafts to group along vertical string. You have to be willing to spend the time and effort. I use a plunger and simple elevated wire rest on the IFL bows to shoot RU and definitely use the combination on the on the FITA rig.

It's interesting to see the effect of de-tuning the set-up once you have it tuned to you and your set-up. For example changing point weight -20grains and get a stiff reaction and add 20 grains and get a weak reaction. Or de tune a couple of clicks in either direction and experience what the predicted results will be.

On the other hand for hunting one good rain and you might be backtracking looking for where that damn rest fell off. One good trip through the honey suckle can also do wonders for a stick on wire rest.

On the trad bow 60" Bear Takedown @50lbs off the shelf I shoot cedars. Parallel shafts just do not clear the shelf cleanly. Tapered cedars shoot like darts.

A lot more trial and error off the shelf with spine,arrow length and point weight. Again once you have a clean flying arrow de-tuning for fun yields the same predictable results as the aforementioned but is a little more work.

Whatever you decide keep a log of your tuning method, where you are, the results of your adjustments and final result settings, including details on the arrows.

Be patient. the goal is to get the best arrow flight possible. Plunger is more forgiving that the shelf not a cure for mismatched arrows, poor release............


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

The spring plunger allows fine tuning of centershot as well adjustment for stiff or weak arrow flight. 
I also use a 5/16x24 bolt with a piece of thick leather or furniture pad epoxied on the end


----------



## tacomeyers15 (Jul 27, 2017)

Following


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

woof156 said:


> ...
> The difference I see between the two pictures is the left is barebow the right is what I would call traditional- the latter shooting off the shelf and no plunger needed...


Was that the reason he was asking me more about my definition of barebow? I thought it was understood I shoot with an elevated rest when I mentioned the plunger.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

Based on some of the replies here, the plunger can compensate (to a certain degree) if the arrow is not perfectly tuned with the bow. Is that right?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

An plunger is part of tuning the bow, just like adjusting strike plate thickness. It's like using spongy material to build out your strike plate.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

lameduck said:


> Based on some of the replies here, the plunger can compensate (to a certain degree) if the arrow is not perfectly tuned with the bow. Is that right?


Yes. Most of the people here seem to be ignoring the main function of the plunger, and that is to compensate for irregularities in the release.

Sure, it makes for quicker and easier tuning to get that “perfect arrow flight”, but if you set it up correctly, it will improve your grouping and overall accuracy. 

Perfect arrow flight is nice, but doesn’t equate to overall accuracy, because nobody makes the same exact release every time. You can tune your center shot with a solid metal bolt and get perfect arrow flight. But a plunger’s function is to compensate for release irregularities, sort of like shock absorbers on your car. You don’t need them if the road is perfectly smooth all the time, but you sure do need them on a bumpy road.

When you make a wonky shot with a rigid rest, you change the tune a tiny bit. The arrow makes contact and can be deflected. A plunger will reduce the amount of deflection. It won’t make your perfect shots any closer to the middle, but it could well make an 8 into a 9, or a 5 into a 7.


----------



## Kumarhitesh059 (Aug 12, 2019)

So you are using a barebow with no sights and stabilizers? 

Then why do you want to use plungers? 

In barebow archery competitions, barebow means barebow, nothing else. 

If you still want to use plungers then let me explain, 

Look:

If you place an arrow on barebow then the direction of arrow will be changed due to the bending of arrow in mid-air. 

Once the plunger is set, 

It can be used to adjust the position of arrow for better accuracy and acts as a shock absorber. 

What's the use of shock absorber? 

Simple:

Without plunger your arrow will bend a lot, that's why plunger can be used to reduce arrow bending by acting as a shock absorber. 

Note: If you want to use barebow, then do it without any other equipment; it will literally improve your skills.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Kumarhitesh059 said:


> In barebow archery competitions, barebow means barebow, nothing else.


You might want to read up on the equipment rules of the various organizations.

And no, the plunger does not “reduce arrow bending”.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

Kumarhitesh059 said:


> So you are using a barebow with no sights and stabilizers?
> 
> Then why do you want to use plungers?
> 
> ...


Have you tried watching anything on YouTube? I ask because that is where I first heard about barebow competition, and guess what? All of them use plungers. 

If you would check the previous posts in this thread, you would find a pic posted showing a barebow competitor having a plunger attached to his bow.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

Stash said:


> lameduck said:
> 
> 
> > Based on some of the replies here, the plunger can compensate (to a certain degree) if the arrow is not perfectly tuned with the bow. Is that right?
> ...


Hey, thanks for all your inputs. I'm sure you have plenty of experience in archery already. Wow, more than 13,000 posts?


----------



## Kumarhitesh059 (Aug 12, 2019)

Stash said:


> Kumarhitesh059 said:
> 
> 
> > In barebow archery competitions, barebow means barebow, nothing else.
> ...


Yes it does, 

Plunger works as a bow stabilizer and contributes to minimise the flex and vibrations of the arrow to a limit. 

Source: https://www.archery360.com/2019/08/08/plungers-are-small-vital-tools-for-recurves/


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Plunger tuning


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

lameduck said:


> Was that the reason he was asking me more about my definition of barebow? I thought it was understood I shoot with an elevated rest when I mentioned the plunger.


?? but think there is some argument running around about what is or is not barebow- to me the difference is clear but that is not a universal clarity. For some reason the word Trad riles feathers?? but maybe the definitions are confusing?? I guess to be simplistic if you shoot off a rest you shoot bare bow (no clicker, sights etc) and off the shelf is trad but that is me.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bender said:


> Plunger tuning
> 
> View attachment 6902727


Was this at Walmart??? Hope that wasn't used:mg:


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Kumarhitesh059 said:


> In barebow archery competitions, barebow means barebow, nothing else.


And your experience in competitions would be?


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Kumarhitesh059 said:


> So you are using a barebow with no sights and stabilizers?
> 
> In barebow archery competitions, barebow means barebow, nothing else.


That is incorrect.

It depends upon the equipment rules as defined by the organization holding the competition. Most organizations allow some pieces of additional equipment such as a stabilizer, and/or a rest and plunger. 

Ever any question it is always best for the shooter to read the equipment rules for themselves. Too many folks have been lead mislead by hearsay as to what does or does not qualify for a particular equipment class.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Kumarhitesh059 said:


> Yes it does,
> 
> Plunger works as a bow stabilizer and contributes to minimise the flex and vibrations of the arrow to a limit.


Plungers and stabilizers are two COMPLETELY different pieces of equipment. A plunger is NOT a stabilizer, and a stabilizer is NOT a plunger. 

But it would be amusing to see someone attempt to use them interchangeably, such as this fellow did:


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

lameduck said:


> I have decided I'm going to stick with barebow archery, which means I won't try using sights or those stabilizers which makes the bow look weird (to me). But I'm wondering if I should use or avoid using a plunger on my bow. Does it help using a plunger when only shooting barebow? I'm concerned it's something that could go wrong and/or mess me up in the process of learning how to shoot properly.


If you are in the process of learning how to shoot, my opinion is the last thing you need to worry about is a plunger. They are certainly not needed to develop your form and shooting skills, they are not needed for clean arrow flight, nor are they needed for hunting.

Whether you shoot three under or split finger has no bearing on whether you need a plunger or not.

Competitive shooting with stickbows, recurves and longbows, can be as simple or as complicated as you want. If you get in to the upper levels of any competition where plungers are allowed you will probably find most if not all of the top shooters using one. They allow for very fine tuning as has been pointed out already.

They can also make tuning easier since you have control over the amount of centershot, a critical value in the tuning process.

This is a good point to insert a link for you on tuning, keep it for after you learn how to shoot. The shooters ability to shoot consistently is an important prerequisite for establishing a good tune. 

https://www.fenderarchery.com/blogs/archery-info/basic-tuning

There's no reason you can't use a plunger for hunting. I just don't think they are necessary although I think they are plenty reliable, really not much to go wrong with them.

I've been shooting longbows and recurves for over fifty years and have never had a plunger on a bow. In my opinion shooting off the shelf or with a simple elevated rest without a plunger is the way to go when starting out.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

I've never really tested this but I wonder if plungers "plung" differently in hot vs very cold weather. I shoot from 95 to -15F so the plunger experiences some differences in temp. My cold weather shots are a bit more scattered but then I have gloves, hat and handwarmers to tote around. i.e.not sure if it is me or the plunger.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

woof156 said:


> I've never really tested this but I wonder if plungers "plung" differently in hot vs very cold weather.


I’ve never experienced any issues with temperatures.

However, I did have a huge problem once regarding rain. Halfway at lunch break during a tournament, we got hit with a rainstorm and I’d left my bow out. First few shots were way left, until I figured out there was water in my plunger.


----------

